# bearded dragons fighting



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all, 
My bearded dragons were fairly recently put together roughly 2 months ago and have been fine since, they get along and have never fighted up untill now. The little one which was put in there recently was a bit scared to start with as the is about a month between them one is bigger than the other, i think one is male and i know one is female. but recently the little one has been really bobbing his head and random times and his beard would go jet black, once the other one spots this they would usually start fighting, i just noticed a secound ago the little one really biting at the back of her head. This has been happening for about a week now and sometimes gets really violent that i need to split them up for a few minutes and then there fine after that.
Would appreiciate your help to finding out why they are doing this.
thanks, 
Josh 
As i was about to press enter they have just started to fight again, it seems to be always the little one starting it, maybe hes just hitting maturity?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

If they are both male they will fight its what dragons do they need to be seperated.


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

imginy said:


> If they are both male they will fight its what dragons do they need to be seperated.


 thanks i will try and find out what both genders are.


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

imginy said:


> If they are both male they will fight its what dragons do they need to be seperated.


 Just checked and they are both very clear ones female ( larger one ) and the other male ( the smaller one ) which is the one that attcks her, maybe he is trying to have sex and she is stressed


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

a1dzcannon said:


> thanks i will try and find out what both genders are.


If they are fighting chances are they are both male normally a girl dragon wouldn't fight back


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

imginy said:


> If they are fighting chances are they are both male normally a girl dragon wouldn't fight back


she doesnt fight back she hiss's at him but never bites him. where as he always bites her


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

a1dzcannon said:


> Just checked and they are both very clear ones female ( larger one ) and the other male ( the smaller one ) which is the one that attcks her, maybe he is trying to have sex and she is stressed


Yes I have had that happen before with a small male and large female where she doesn't want to be dominated by a lizard half her size. I would split them up sounds like they are not going to live like a happy couple and could end up with one of the dragons or both getting stressed out.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

is the male biting at her neck and is the other one doing a slow looking pushup if so they probably fancy each other which could end up with a load of babies.


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

yr best bet is 2 keep them apart!! Or 1 of them is gna get hurt!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

How old are they? If they are under 12 months old then they need to be separated now. There are either fighting / domination issues going on OR sexual behaviour - and from what you have written the female sounds way too young to breed.
Keeping beardies together is almost never a good idea IMO. They are solitary by nature.


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

ralphsvivariums said:


> is the male biting at her neck and is the other one doing a slow looking pushup if so they probably fancy each other which could end up with a load of babies.


wow thats EXACTLY what he is doing she isnt doing pushups though, his beard is always flaring up and she is always doing hand waves when he does that


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

jools said:


> How old are they? If they are under 12 months old then they need to be separated now. There are either fighting / domination issues going on OR sexual behaviour - and from what you have written the female sounds way too young to breed.
> Keeping beardies together is almost never a good idea IMO. They are solitary by nature.


one is 5 months the other is 6 months. They are relatively small and i wouldnt want babys at the moment so best i think to seperate them. thanks for your help


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine has just started doing this so ive split them up, however the female is now going nuts as i have took her lover out, (I think she liked the attention)


----------



## James Prala (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah sounds like you gonna have teenage parents if you don't split them up.

btw any chance you could change your signature image. it's like a tad disturbing. why can't you post a cute dragon pic lol.


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad you decided to split them up. I seriously think there is too many baby beardies around these days with not enough homes.


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

James Prala said:


> yeah sounds like you gonna have *teenage parents* if you don't split them up.
> 
> btw any chance you could change your signature image. it's like a tad disturbing. why can't you post a cute dragon pic lol.





croc&chewy said:


> Glad you decided to split them up. I seriously think there is too many *baby beardies* around these days with not enough homes.


I think there's too may of each

About my sig, i'll try to find a cute one if its giving you nightmares....:lol2:

Dave is really annoyed with me at the minute for splitting up from his many wives, think i'll have to make him be my friend again by way of bribery locust and morios mixed in with raddiccio(his favourite greens(well reds)


----------



## thorn (Feb 3, 2010)

mine do this all the time male grabs female by the neck.before this he flattens right down turns on his side and does a couple of laps of the viv head bobing his throat goes jet black believe he is showing off then going in to do the dirty?:flrt:


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

a1dzcannon said:


> wow thats EXACTLY what he is doing she isnt doing pushups though, his beard is always flaring up and she is always doing hand waves when he does that


Something hilarious has happened, she has now layed a clutch of 16 eggs luckily a low amount but it looks like she has some eggs still in her is it possible for a 2nd clutch? I'm quite excited now though


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

a1dzcannon said:


> Something hilarious has happened, she has now layed a clutch of 16 eggs luckily a low amount but it looks like she has some eggs still in her is it possible for a 2nd clutch? I'm quite excited now though


At 6 months old I wouldnt say hilarious tbh with you
She was too young to breed IMHO
Your reasonably lucky she didnt get egg bound at such a young age as she isnt fully developed

Early breeding can lead to problems such as egg binding, stunted growth etc.
You need to keep a close eye on her. Ensure all her foods are correctly dusted as her calcium and other essential vitamins/minerals will have been fairly depleated when she has laid the eggs.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

a1dzcannon said:


> Something hilarious has happened, she has now layed a clutch of 16 eggs luckily a low amount but it looks like she has some eggs still in her is it possible for a 2nd clutch? I'm quite excited now though


Why on earth do you find it hilarious that you have endangered the life of your lizard? 6 months is WAY too young to breed. Take some responsibility and separate them NOW. :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i hate threads like this you had no idea what sex they were or that they were potentionally mating .at 6 months she is way to young and you are putting her life at risk.you need them to be separated ASAP .the female needs to rest ALONE and recoupe from her ordeal.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I get the feeling he knew what he was doing and just has no idea how silly and irresponsible he was being. He's only 15 and probably doesn't have a clue about the danger he has put his pet in OR how to look after and pay for the young that have come as a result.


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol you won't be excited when they hatch and you don't have enough money to feed them or enough space to separate them when they decide to dominate each other..

You should have researched more before you got them.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know how many times I write this to be honest..

They are too young to breed. If they're bred then the female can become egg bound and die because she is so small. Seperate them or you risk the life of your female.


----------



## Baptist95 (May 18, 2012)

*Help!*

The same thing is happening with mine, the large one however is biting the smaller one behind the neck. This hasent happened up untill a few months ago where it happened once and I seperated them for a few minutes, my mom saw this time and freaked right out. From what it looks like in the forum, theyre either mating or trying to kill each other. Im not sure which though. I think theyre different genders, smaller head, body, tail, and one is well, dominant. This shouldnt be a alpha male thing since theyve lived in harmony for almost 7 years now. Are they just mating?


----------

